# Bf 109G-6/AS



## Erich (Dec 13, 2006)

ok guys my request is thus :

anyone please post photos of Bf 109G-6/AS air craft here PLEASE !

lost some precious photo data on my PC unit when it went through a major update(s) over Thanksgiving

danke Schön 

E ♫


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not sure, but it could be G-6/AS with radar equipment (FuG 217J is possible):


----------



## Erich (Dec 15, 2006)

yes the photo is in my collection for some years, one of the few of the AS series that I have. 4./NJG 11 by the way


----------

